# For the girls



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

here is a little treat


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Um, who's that...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a soccer player


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another soccer hottie


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

for the swedans


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LOL!! Chelsea....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Englanders David Beckham the dude on my avatar


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

For the irish whoo hooo
in the red is a spain member pissed off


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

david and his friend trevor


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay before I get a head of myself I gave the girls a treat and you soccer fans out there whoo hoo I told you soccer is fun


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For the guys:









(or maybe this helps...)

...ouch


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ha ur picture is not workin don't ruin my thread please it is disrespectful make your own


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

David is







in your avatar....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Juda- That does look like it hurts....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't see what he posted what is it?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

A soccer player getting hit in the groin by another player from behind...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that picture is not loading for me either


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Click on Jonas/Judazzz link to the pic...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks to Yahoo for killing that joke... :sad:

Sorry to have derailed your thread, pcrose...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz pic that wont load


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

all you women ever think about is sex


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> all you women ever think about is sex











Excuse me!?? Id beg to differ with that one...

Your one to talk...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> all you women ever think about is sex


 lol right
it's okay judazzz and yeah sh*t happens I don't know how many of my teamates get kicked in the groin I play coed. you seriously reply to everone of my posts p-45 do you try to piss me off.







How many times have the males on the forums post stuff about when did u learn about it"Nate" are u a virgin "p45" I can go on girls can think about it just as much as guys . Since I put up with your avatars guys then I can post my soccer players when I feel like it they aren't half as bad. Have a good day!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pcrose said:


> How many times have the males on the forums post stuff about when did u learn about it"Nate" are u a virgin "p45"


 Or that time you said youd bang your sister if you had one...and she was hot....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

gross that still makes me want to throw up when people say things like that . you have been told or should say like you always do *OWNED* boo yah


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that one flew RIGHT OVER the Sarcasm Radar didn't it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It may have or it was a chance for me to make fun of you since you do that quite often in most of my threads


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a personal grudge against Nemo, and refuse to give up harassment till you surrender his whereabouts.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Nemo is my piranha in my tank in Oregon and flutters is my clownfish and if you were to ever hurt one of my fish I would beat the snot out of you







hhahahahaha you will never get a hold of nemo or any of his friends evil one, boo yah, go pick on someone else


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey Chelsea, your guy from the avatar looks better w/o his shirt


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

all i think about is sex... what's wrong with sex anyway?? it's actually one of the healthiest activities (sports for some) you can partake in, even if your doing it with yourself


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no if u do it by yourself to much, you start to get chafed


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

> no if u do it by yourself to much, you start to get chafed


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Chelsea, can you bend it like Beckham? Soccer player here too, I was happy to be one of the few people who understood what that title meant, even though everyone else in america makes fun of you for playing soccer, or maybe they were making fun of me because I was awful,







hmm interesting query


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kumbia- Yeah, if only Innes could start posting papi chulos like that...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol good luck karen can I bend it I do not recognize the term as it shooting it in I could do about anything lol just um the bicycle kick I haven't quite started in fear of bruising my back and I can't flip the ball , I can do everything else lol I need to start playing again and sandra hell yeah my avatar is the best one.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, Hey, Hey - STOP MAKING FOOTBALL A GIRLS THING!!!!!

These guys are not trying to be "sexy" they are just playing football!!!!!

I like the use of some England players - David Beckham, Trevor Sinclair, and Sol Cambell









but again you are not seeing their real skill, you just want to look at them in shorts









And Karen - its not my fault that you are so fussy that you don't like any of 1000 possible papi chulo candidates


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> And Karen - its not my fault that you are so fussy that you don't like any of 1000 possible papi chulo candidates


 Thats because you got your 1000 possible canidates out of the most UNwanted list.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > And Karen - its not my fault that you are so fussy that you don't like any of 1000 possible papi chulo candidates
> ...


OK lets just have a look, here is the most unwanted list:

*Bobme
*The toffie pimp
*thePACK
*Xenon
*Judazzz
*Ms_Nattereri
*Hastatus
*Marco
*Piranha 45
*Piranha 13
*Neoplasia
*USMC*sPiKeY*
*Rhomzilla

now I dont see Elvis anywere, or any kind of pirate, or any of the other papi chulo candidates I suggested


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes, you forgot GARGOYLE









JUST KIDDING TITO!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...










What in the world are you talking about?? We never talked about any of them...







Sometimes I dont understand you!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sometimes I dont understand you!


 He's a whacky Brit, remember... I think being stuck on an island gives side-effects like that...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol innes I dream of having some of the skills those guys have and yes I like to watch them in their shorts so what. Innes you always tease Karen and find her the ridiculus pictures just for her to say no, when in truth you really wish you were her papi chulo.





















hope this made you both blush and I am just clowning. Innes is a crazy brit, but very helpful and most of the time he is funny not all the time. :smile:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz pic that wont load


 ouch


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

sorry but had to post this --when you got to go you got to go








wee wee


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

holy crap he did that he couldn't run to the portapotty or the lockerroom or something lol wow.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thanks hays, that made my day :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

here is hays pic









and pcrose - when am I not funny?

and Karen - you suck, but not as much as you should









and Judazzz - so much for being strange, your Dutch for Gods sake!!!!
how strange and 80s can you get?









and Hays - that is just wrong


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Kumbia- Yeah, if only Innes could start posting papi chulos like that...


 what the heck is a papi chulos?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Kumbia- Yeah, if only Innes could start posting papi chulos like that...
> ...


 a papi chulo is a hunka hunka burning love









like this one just for KQ


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you have some bad taste innes lol


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

pcrose said:


> you have some bad taste innes lol


i agree lol







just jking


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> you have some bad taste innes lol


 Oh Yeah, well he wasn't my type anyway


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

who wasn't ur type the pirate? i'm confused


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i had no idea pcrose was a girl.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> and Karen - you suck, but not as much as you should










I dont think so....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> who wasn't ur type the pirate? i'm confused


 yes the pirate is not my type, however I do like your avatar


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

GCiT: how could you not?! Her name is in her sig "Chelsea" and last I knew guys have girls for their avatars, not guys...lol


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> GCiT: how could you not?! Her name is in her sig "Chelsea" and last I knew guys have girls for their avatars, not guys...lol


 I thought maybe he was a f****t....oh well


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

and i thought she had a puca name chelsea.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> and Hays - that is just wrong


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay the name, I have said many times 
PCROSE
PrincessChelseaRose
Puca= Kevin my boyfriend
I have a flame thing that says my name CHELSEA 
frickin a people automatically assume that everyone on here is a guy.







okay I am better


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The only active female users here anymore in the past month are Pcrose, Kumbia Queens, and myself.


----------

